# Boiled Hamburger and Rice Question



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi again! Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Just trying to decide whether to give her more or not...Thank you!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

First, make sure that you do not rinse the rice - that will wash away the starch, which is what is needed to help bind the stools. I even save the water it was cooked in and allow the dog to drink it.
If I am feeding a dog burger and rice, I offer them several small meals - 5-6 per day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would think I would give her about the same volume of the mixture as you would of her normal food.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

After Liberty's vomitting issue...
I was given instructions of:
1/4 pound of boiled hamburg & 1 cup of cooked rice - as several small meals per day for 2 days. If doing well, transition back to dog food.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

If I do hamburger and rice - I don't boil it...I get the starchiest white rice I can find (I typically use jasmine), then brown the hamburger in a frying pan and mix it with steamed rice - sometimes with some chicken broth...That's my own personal preference as the boiled hamburger just doesn't do it for me (yeah sometimes it is about me). 
Erica


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> If I do hamburger and rice - I don't boil it...I get the starchiest white rice I can find (I typically use jasmine), then brown the hamburger in a frying pan and mix it with steamed rice - sometimes with some chicken broth...That's my own personal preference as the boiled hamburger just doesn't do it for me (yeah sometimes it is about me).
> Erica


 
The only reason I do boil the burger is because it is not as greasy. I have found that those Boil n Bag white rice packages are VERY starchy, and as I said, I save and cool the water, and don't rinse the rice - those bags are so starchy it's like they have glue all over them. Easy, and less messy. (That part is about me )


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

agreed...boiled hamburg is nasty looking, but was easier to remove the fat...


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

When Jamie had an upset tummy problem my vet suggested chicken and rice. I tried cooking it myself but then switched to Hill's Science id. When he weighed 32 lbs he was supposed to get 1 and1/2 cans per day. Each can is 13 oz.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How is Bailey sick? Sometimes a tummy needs to rest for a day before returning to food, but as you said, your Vet told you to feed the boiled hamburger n rice...I'd ask them the quantity and frequency you should feed Bailey. How much does she weigh?

I have used hamburg n rice or chicken n rice after a tummy upset with Tailer and give him about a cup of the mix 5 times a day for a few days then if he's better start to mix it with his normal food and see. If all goes well, more dog food n less mix...then back to regular food.

Yogurt helped Old Dog Elliot's tummy...worked wonders! Tailer however loves it but as a puppy gave him the runs! Good Luck! Special Scritches for Bailey!


----------

